# Goes to half cock



## SportivoX (Mar 5, 2014)

I have an old BHP 9mm, the one that has a dent on the right side of slide. My query is this. When racking the slide into open-slide engaging the slide stop lever (as if it ran out of ammo), then when you release the slide stop lever and the slide racks back in place, the hammer goes to half cock and the safety catch engaged (just a little but still engaged) enough to prevent to full cock by hand. Is this normal? particularly hammer going to half cock and safety engaged, so I may know if i'll bring it for gunsmithing. Thanks in advance for those who will respond.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

No, it's not normal. I'd have a smith check to see if the sear or hammer hooks are worn.


----------

